# Extreme heavy bleeding 11 weeks post partum



## Bunnyc80 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi just wanted to ask a quick question.I had my son 11 weeks ago...normal delivery etc.I had some mild spotting at begining of may which i assumed was my period it lasted a few days then stopped.Now 21 days later i have very heavy red bleeding...heavy enough i am soaking a pad within 2hours.My periods were never heavy before i had my son.
Ive been suffering with bad back ache and also bad tummy cramps that kept me awake last night...should i be worried??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

often the first couple of periods can be very heavy, if it's still as heavy tomorrow, you need to ring your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bunnyc80 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey thankyou for the relpy,i have phoned my gp and have managed to get an appointment for wednesday....the period lasted a week and i stopped bleeding on saturday however now today i seem to be spotting? Sorry for TMI but when i go to the loo and wipe there is a pinky discharge....i am  not pregnant dh and i have hardly DTD since baby was born and when we have we havent erm finished the deed and have always used protection....a little confused with what is going on i dont remember this happening with DD.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It sounds as though everything is just taking a while to settle down, at least your gp will be able to refer you on to a specialist if they feel it is necessary when they've examined you, 

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

